# Problème de réglages ICloud



## lecowboy (31 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour 
Avec mon ancien iPhone,j'avais un No de tel de confiance pour l'envoi de SMS pour les réglages ICloud 
Hier sur mon Macbook Pro on me demande d'afficher un code provenant de mon No tel de confiance,or il n’est plus valable 
Donc j’ai créé un nouvel ID,,je l’ai intégré sur mon iPhone X et mon iPad 
Mais comment puis-je faire pour modifier sur mon MacBook Pro 
Car je n’ai plus accès à iCloud,à l’iTunes store,et aux maj,,car il reconnaissent que l’ancien ID
Merci à vous pour les retours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour la connexion à iCloud sans validation par SMS, il y a la clé de secours.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208072


----------



## lecowboy (1 Janvier 2018)

Merci à toi
Je vais regarder


----------



## lecowboy (2 Janvier 2018)

En fin de compte pas si facile que cela
Contact tel Applecare 
Réglages ICloud résolu au niveau 1 mais ensuite pour le reste résolu au niveau 3,,,,,,


----------

